# terrible period pains 9dp5dt



## maymay1986 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello ladies.

Please help me. I am 9dp5dt. I have had terrible period pains since yesterday afternoon.  I have also had some light brown spotting. I think its all over.  so upset. Please help.


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Maymay  

I'm going through exactly the same. I'm also 9dp3dt.  I got to my acupuncture session tonight and discovered brown blood. My acupuncturist said brown blood could be implantation bleeding and to "try" not to worry.  My clinic papers say to continue with meds and to call them. This happened out of hours so will ring them tomorrow. I'm dreading discovering red blood.  . I thought i was so close, as otd is Friday.  Thinking of you too. 

Xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wanted to say thinking of you both, hope it's just the side effects of the progesterone and implantation for you, good luck for OTD.


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Sarah (congratulations on your bfp!) xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Maymay, how are you this morning? Any update? No red stuff for me yet, it's going to be a long day.  . There wasn't much brown stuff either this morning, but I've not been up long so that could all change. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there *Rock-a-Hula*. 9dp5dt was my official test day. I had AF-type cramping on and off throughout my 2ww and had a tiny bit of brown spotting 7dp5dt and the morning of test day. I was convinced I was out, then I saw a very dark second line on the First Response test. I thought 7dp5dt was late to have implantation bleeding, but if you think about it, the amount of blood that gets released from implantation is SO minuscule, it must take a long time to work its way out of the womb, down through your cervix and out of your vagina. So don't assume the worst just yet. I see they're making you wait until Friday to test. I never really understand why different clinics have different timescales! Loads of luck.


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Puglover.  My clinic said they are not worried as it's brown and not red.  You just panic at the first sign of bleeding no matter what colour.  I've had a little more brown stuff this morning. Am trying my best to stay as positive as possible!  Thanks for your encouragement. Keeping everything crossed, taking each hour (and loo visit!) as it comes....I know the otd is still ages away xx


----------

